# Digital dash swap



## jprokopow131 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hello all! So I am gunna attempt to swap out the se stock gauges to the digital cockpit. Was wondering if anyone has done this or is up to pass out any info on what this may intel. Thanks for anything!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

So, if you had a Rolex, you would trade it for a cheap Timex? :screwy:


----------



## Misio9 (Sep 23, 2019)

search for Digital Cockpit Retrofit in tiguan section of this forum there is a guy that done it in his Tiguan and you can find everything in there.


----------



## FcoJnz (Jul 25, 2021)

GTINC said:


> So, if you had a Rolex, you would trade it for a cheap Timex? :screwy:


In this particular situation the digital gauges are the Rolex silly! If you don’t have anything positive to say keep quiet.


----------



## Mehhh1979 (Sep 13, 2021)

Hi! I’m looking at doing this, too. Did you succeed? How did it go? 



jprokopow131 said:


> Hello all! So I am gunna attempt to swap out the se stock gauges to the digital cockpit. Was wondering if anyone has done this or is up to pass out any info on what this may intel. Thanks for anything!


----------

